# Uno juventino fra di voi...



## juventino (30 Agosto 2012)

Come penso si sia già compreso dal nick totalmente "antisgamo" 

A parte gli scherzi ammetto che è da molto che vi seguo, e qui voi vi chiederete:"ma perchè mai uno juventino segue un forum milanista?"
Perchè fra tutti i forum che ho visitato questo non è solo il miglior forum sul Milan che abbia mai visto, ma anche il migliore di calcio in generale. Veramente. Questo forum, che visitai la prima volta per puro caso (mi ricordo che in quel periodo ero curioso di visitare i forum di tifosi di ogni squadra), mi colpì subito per la vastità di argomenti di cui si poteva discutere e per la qualità di molti utenti qui iscritti. Così alla fine, dopo avervi "osservato" per molto tempo, ho deciso di cogliere l'occasione del cambio di piattaforma per "buttarmi nella mishia". 

Essendo su forum milanista so, in quanto ospite, di non dover assumere atteggiamenti provocatori e vi assicuro che non è mia intenzione. Detto ciò, chiudo facendo i complimenti agli Admin per un forum a mio avviso veramente ottimo e fra i pochi che accetta bene utenti che tifano altre squadre. 

Spero di trovarmi bene.


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2012)

Benvenuto!


----------



## Brain84 (31 Agosto 2012)

Per quanto mi riguarda, se i toni rimangono pacati può venire qui chiunque..lollo_interista è con noi da parecchio ad esempio


----------



## Cristof94 (31 Agosto 2012)

juventino ha scritto:


> Come penso si sia già compreso dal nick totalmente "antisgamo"
> 
> A parte gli scherzi ammetto che è da molto che vi seguo, e qui voi vi chiederete:"ma perchè mai uno juventino segue un forum milanista?"
> Perchè fra tutti i forum che ho visitato questo non è solo il miglior forum sul Milan che abbia mai visto, ma anche il migliore di calcio in generale. Veramente. Questo forum, che visitai la prima volta per puro caso (mi ricordo che in quel periodo ero curioso di visitare i forum di tifosi di ogni squadra), mi colpì subito per la vastità di argomenti di cui si poteva discutere e per la qualità di molti utenti qui iscritti. Così alla fine, dopo avervi "osservato" per molto tempo, ho deciso di cogliere l'occasione del cambio di piattaforma per "buttarmi nella mishia".
> ...


Bene ci mancavo lo juventino. La penso anche io come te riguardo al resto.
Benvenuto!


----------



## Jino (31 Agosto 2012)

A me non frega niente della fede calcistica, se uno ha voglia di parlare di calcio con obiettività e serenità è sempre piacevole. Ergo, benvenuto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda, se i toni rimangono pacati può venire qui chiunque..lollo_interista è con noi da parecchio ad esempio



No davvero, Lollo è simpatico  @lollo_interista


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2012)

Forum assolutamente aperto a tutti quelli con....un minimo di cervello nella zucca


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Agosto 2012)

Benvenuto!


----------



## The Ripper (31 Agosto 2012)

Bene... benvenuto.

Alza gli scudi, ne avrai bisogno nella sezione anti-gobbo


----------



## juventino (31 Agosto 2012)

Grazie per l'accoglienza 



The Ripper ha scritto:


> Bene... benvenuto.
> 
> Alza gli scudi, ne avrai bisogno nella sezione anti-gobbo



Non ne sono così sicuro 
Penso che alcune mie opinioni vi potrebbero sorprendere


----------



## prd7 (31 Agosto 2012)

Benvenuto, tutti i tifosi del calcio sono ben accetti qui.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Agosto 2012)

benvenuto per me sei ok


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2012)

benvenuto


----------



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2012)

Benvenuto.


----------



## Nivre (31 Agosto 2012)

Un Ladro fra di noi. (scherzo eh)

Benvenuto


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Agosto 2012)

Benvenuto!


----------



## blue76 (31 Agosto 2012)

Anche io tifo Juventus. Benvenuto anche da parte mia


----------



## Nicco (31 Agosto 2012)

Hola!


----------



## andre (31 Agosto 2012)

Benvenuto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2012)

Io sogno sempre che arrivi un tifoso di qualche squadra estera, tipo Manchester o qualsiasi altra


----------



## Bawert (31 Agosto 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda, se i toni rimangono pacati può venire qui chiunque..lollo_interista è con noi da parecchio ad esempio



Ma Lollo é un milanista sotto copertura


----------



## Gre-No-Li (31 Agosto 2012)

Benvenuto fra i diavoli, fratello zebrato.


----------



## esjie (31 Agosto 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io sogno sempre che arrivi un tifoso di qualche squadra estera, tipo Manchester o qualsiasi altra



herbertkilpin non ti basta?


----------

